# Advice regarding research degree



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 29, 2010)

What advice would PB members give to someone wishing to do a research degree on a p/t basis? Detailed info., please. Emails welcome!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 29, 2010)

What are you wanting to do your research degree in? Theology? Philosophy? Are you looking for a Master's degree or Doctorate?


----------



## Emmanuel (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you wanting to teach in a seminary or college? Or, is this more for personal edification?


----------



## Tim (Jun 30, 2010)

Science or humanities? This makes a big difference. Science requires lab work and therefore a personal presence at the university. Humanities can be done more at home, although there will need to be several intensive and extensive trips to the proper library to find your source material.

I am a scientist. What I wrote about the humanities is what I understand from others.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 1, 2010)

Covenant Joel said:


> What are you wanting to do your research degree in? Theology? Philosophy? Are you looking for a Master's degree or Doctorate?


 
I am simply looking for generic advice, e.g. time management, linking up with the experts, overcoming potential difficulties, etc.


----------

